# I need a reason NOT to ski at Okemo



## billski (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm really talking about skiing challenge.

I've stayed away from Okemo since the 90's when the whole place was boulevard-ed and flattened out. I went last year and simply could not find a challenging thing except for perhaps some 20 second chutes.  Now I've a friend in my club who is adamant that I would have a great time.  I might blow off her opinion, if she wasn't such a damned fine, smokin fast skier.   That said, she's not interested in off-piste or bumps.  She said someone would need "to show me".  I understand the show-don't-tell rule, but at Okemo?  So what's to love for an "advanced" (never an "expert") skier?  That is, enough to keep me entertained for an entire day?   I went last season one time and was bored to tears.    Do I really want to drop change and a precious ski day there?   

Maybe the best way to convince me is to do a comparison to something that has some serious challenges.  Let's say, like Sugarbush, Stowe, Jay.  I don't ski Kmart, so that wouldn't help.

Thoughts?


----------



## HowieT2 (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## ss20 (Nov 23, 2015)

I ski one or two days a year there, did a full 3-day weekend a few years back.  My day is Jackson Gore from 9am-11am, cross over the main face during the lunch break, and lap the woods off of South Face and Glades from noon on till the end of the day.  Lot's and lot's to explore over there.  Some steep and tight, some wide-open with a little less pitch.  And when I say visible I mean VERY visible trees... never gets skied because that's the clientele.


----------



## billski (Nov 23, 2015)

I usually ski with abandon and generally have no clue what trail I'm on. I  might have skied it, I honestly don't know.  Can you compare Jackson Gore area trail double blacks with another ski area's trails?


What I don't like about what I see, in general is that most trails including Jackson Gore are a straight shot boulevard.  I'd much prefer a surprise around every trail bend.


----------



## billski (Nov 23, 2015)

ss20 said:


> I ski one or two days a year there, did a full 3-day weekend a few years back.  My day is Jackson Gore from 9am-11am, cross over the main face during the lunch break, and lap the woods off of South Face and Glades from noon on till the end of the day.  Lot's and lot's to explore over there.  Some steep and tight, some wide-open with a little less pitch.  And when I say visible I mean VERY visible trees... never gets skied because that's the clientele.


  And you repeat that every day?

Not following you on the "visible trees" thing...


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 23, 2015)

Simon says don't ski Okemo.  There, now you have a reason.


----------



## Tin (Nov 23, 2015)

HowieT2 said:


>




This is the reason not to ski Okemo.


----------



## darent (Nov 23, 2015)

what's not to like skiing with a  damn fine ,smokin hot, fast skiing lady, shut up and ski.try and keep up then Apre'


----------



## JamaicaMan (Nov 23, 2015)

BillSki. C'mon man! Say it together "Slokemo". Flatter than "flatton". Boooooooooring. This is where my Dad skied when he retired (from skiing!) But, people do like it. An F-load of them. So they wait around in boring lift lines to be bored skiing. But they don't like to be out in the elements so O built their well-heeled customers two bubblechairs to protect their sorry asses. There are plenty of areas that offer challenge as you go further north and one just south. But if somehow you end up in Ludlow, have a beer, get a nice pair of boots fitted and then get the hell out of Dodge!


----------



## Tin (Nov 23, 2015)

I hope she is not as flat as Okemo.


----------



## KD7000 (Nov 23, 2015)

I skied Okemo once.  It was on a free pass, so I didn't mind the blandness.  Trails were nice, snow cover was good, it wasn't the worst day ever.  Would I go back at walkup rate?  No way.

That 3D map above sure does make the place look boring.


----------



## KevinF (Nov 23, 2015)

If you're able to load up a carving ski so that it slingshots you across the trail, then Okemo can be fun.  I haven't been there since I started getting a season pass to Stowe, but laying down tracks into groomers was fun when everything ungroomed was frozen up crap.

Challenge is what you make of it...  How many turns can you bang out down a trail?  How few can you get away with?  Can you lay 'em over so far that you can drag your inside hand in the snow?

Mikaela Shiffrin spent day after day after day doing laps on Storrs Hill because she always found something that she couldn't do.  If she could find a challenge at Storrs Hill, I'm pretty sure you can find a challenge at Okemo.


----------



## WWF-VT (Nov 23, 2015)

billski said:


> I usually ski with abandon and generally have no clue what trail I'm on. I  might have skied it, I honestly don't know.  Can you compare Jackson Gore area trail double blacks with another ski area's trails?



Jackson Gore double blacks would be rated blues at Sugarbush, Stowe or Jay.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 23, 2015)

I've got enough reasons, don't need anymore.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 23, 2015)

They would.

Kevin F is right.  Best way to enjoy skiing Okemo is to get into carving.  The other thing is Okemo routinely has decent low angle zipper line bumps.

Character trails would include Upper World Cup, Challenger, Searles Way.  Some okay glades here and there.  Many of those straight boulevards have nice rollers for catching air.  Sapphire, Timberline, Heavens gate


----------



## HowieT2 (Nov 23, 2015)

WWF-VT said:


> Jackson Gore double blacks would be rated blues at Sugarbush, Stowe or Jay.



Funny, we had a family up from there, they said they did blacks.  So I took them on paradise and the mom bailed and hiked back up before the turn.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 23, 2015)

i've found that skiing with friends, no matter the mountain, makes for a fun day.


----------



## WWF-VT (Nov 23, 2015)

If you need more convincing to NOT ski Okemo read the review of Okemo from rivercOil.

[FONT=Helvetica Neue, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]"[/FONT]Okemo: I make the sacrifice to ski it and report on it so you don’t have to."

http://www.thesnowway.com/2011/03/19/okemo-shit-show


----------



## HowieT2 (Nov 23, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> i've found that skiing with friends, no matter the mountain, makes for a fun day.



Oh yeah, for sure.  But he was asking for reasons not to ski there.


----------



## Jully (Nov 23, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> They would.
> 
> Kevin F is right.  Best way to enjoy skiing Okemo is to get into carving.  The other thing is Okemo routinely has decent low angle zipper line bumps.
> 
> Character trails would include Upper World Cup, Challenger, Searles Way.  Some okay glades here and there.  Many of those straight boulevards have nice rollers for catching air.  Sapphire, Timberline, Heavens gate



Those rollers, only time I went there with some family, had big signs posted that said "DON'T JUMP OFF THE LIP."


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 23, 2015)

KevinF said:


> If you're able to load up a carving ski so that it slingshots you across the trail, then Okemo can be fun.  I haven't been there since I started getting a season pass to Stowe, but laying down tracks into groomers was fun when everything ungroomed was frozen up crap.
> 
> Challenge is what you make of it...  How many turns can you bang out down a trail?  How few can you get away with?  Can you lay 'em over so far that you can drag your inside hand in the snow?
> 
> Mikaela Shiffrin spent day after day after day doing laps on Storrs Hill because she always found something that she couldn't do.  If she could find a challenge at Storrs Hill, I'm pretty sure you can find a challenge at Okemo.



+1000


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (Nov 23, 2015)

It is called skiing and anywhere you are doing that is better than in Lexington.  What are you stupid?


----------



## cdskier (Nov 24, 2015)

HowieT2 said:


> Funny, we had a family up from there, they said they did blacks.  So I took them on paradise and the mom bailed and hiked back up before the turn.



Before the turn? Nice!


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Nov 24, 2015)

if one were able to plop okemo down in the middle of the poconos i would shit my pants with delight and buy a pass there, post haste

so there's that


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 24, 2015)

Tin said:


> I hope she is not as flat as Okemo.


Too funny, sexist, but funny nonetheless, touché. The most excitement I've had in ski boots at Okemo was almost falling down the stairs. I stumbled at the top, began to fall forward, at the last millisecond a little voice in my head said, "Move your feet you dumbass!". I danced down the rest of the stairs. I was proud of myself for not falling on my face.


----------



## HD333 (Nov 24, 2015)

White Lightning and Rolling Thunder on the Jackson Gore side are a couple of challenging/fun runs. Black Hole and Supernova are nice too
Ripping GS turns top to bottom on World Cup and launching off the rollers early morning will get the blood flowing. 
Trees (Loose Spruce) off of Southface are always fun.  Outrage is a great old school trail if you can't have fun on that then you can't have fun. 
For a challenge follow the power lines that you see when riding Glades Peak quad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drjeff (Nov 24, 2015)

KevinF said:


> If you're able to load up a carving ski so that it slingshots you across the trail, then Okemo can be fun.  I haven't been there since I started getting a season pass to Stowe, but laying down tracks into groomers was fun when everything ungroomed was frozen up crap.
> 
> Challenge is what you make of it...  How many turns can you bang out down a trail?  How few can you get away with?  Can you lay 'em over so far that you can drag your inside hand in the snow?
> 
> Mikaela Shiffrin spent day after day after day doing laps on Storrs Hill because she always found something that she couldn't do.  If she could find a challenge at Storrs Hill, I'm pretty sure you can find a challenge at Okemo.





WoodCore said:


> +1000
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



+1001!!

Wide, groomed terrain and a front side power carver ski when loaded up in a turn at speed can get fairly close to the sensation you get when skiing deep powder, and it can be quite addictive!!


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Nov 24, 2015)

spring_mountain_high said:


> if one were able to plop okemo down in the middle of the poconos i would shit my pants with delight and buy a pass there, post haste
> 
> so there's that



+10000  

It's by no means a challenging mountain, but its skiing!  The Mrs. loves it because it gives her confidence.


----------



## crank (Nov 24, 2015)

I end up skiing a day or so at Okemo almost every season.  Used to go there a fair amount when my son was young and learning.  Now I go with some friends and sometimes my ski club.  Last time I went I rode my snowboard which, for me, is challenging.

A couple runs at the very top of Jackson Gore are a bit steepish but not for long and not that steep. There are some good bump runs to be found as well.  

Good snowmaking and grooming and a consistent, if not steep pitch make it fun for people who like to carve groomed terrain.  If that is not you then you may not have the best time there and will have to make do making it about hanging out with your friends.

Some fun can be had and tracks made skiing through property owner's yards off the Sachem trail.

I will say that I find that skiers who prefer moderately pithed groomers...even if they ski fast and look to have good form good on their chosen terrain, generally fall apart when faces with anything steep and ungroomed revealing a lack of skills and technique...  Yes I know this is a sweeping generalization and is just my opinion, but it is one formed over years and  years of skiing with a lot of different folks.


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 24, 2015)

Okemo has some really nice high speed groomers all serviced by fast lifts.
The glades, while not MRG/Paradise or off map locals cuts at some of the Northern VT mtns can still be a ton of fun even for advanced/self proclaimed "experts".

Usually u can lap Jackson Gore w/o much of a line even on busy mid winter wknds. 
They do a fantastic job with snowmaking and I would argue that World Cup serviced by a HSQ is one of the best early season setups in New England (sorry K fanboys)

It's not my favorite mtn but I can absolutely have a good time with family/friends there. Amazing how some mtns on this board elicit such strong negative opinions.
Just go ski and enjoy yourselves out there.


----------



## reefer (Nov 24, 2015)

Puck it said:


> It is called skiing and anywhere you are doing that is better than in Lexington.  What are you stupid?



X2

Obviously, there has been plenty of Okemo bashing here over the years and who cares what anyone thinks...................


----------



## powhunter (Nov 24, 2015)

Try lapping bumped up Sels all day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocks860 (Nov 24, 2015)

Went with a buddy last year who had an extra ticket and we mostly skied the woods as it was packed and super windy so everything was basically solid ice. The trees were pretty fun and we skied some with a local who knew the places to go but other than that it's  super boring


----------



## rocks860 (Nov 24, 2015)

That extra ticket was free so I wasn't complaining


----------



## wtcobb (Nov 24, 2015)

That 3D map looks like a great golf course!


----------



## redwinger (Nov 24, 2015)

billski said:


> I  That said, she's not interested in off-piste or bumps.



If she's not interested in off-piste or bumps is any place really challenging?


----------



## benski (Nov 24, 2015)

redwinger said:


> If she's not interested in off-piste or bumps is any place really challenging?



Have you ever skied ripcord at sugarbush at the end of the day?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 24, 2015)

Hmm fast groomers , railing turns at warp speed , great snow coverage , all with a friend or friends ....hell sounds like a perfect day to me !!


----------



## spiderpig (Nov 24, 2015)

crank said:


> I end up skiing a day or so at Okemo almost every season.  Used to go there a fair amount when my son was young and learning.  Now I go with some friends and sometimes my ski club.  Last time I went I rode my snowboard which, for me, is challenging.
> 
> A couple runs at the very top of Jackson Gore are a bit steepish but not for long and not that steep. There are some good bump runs to be found as well.
> 
> ...


I'd say you're generally correct, but I learned at Okemo and broke the mold. [emoji4]  Have to go into the woods and bumps by myself when I'm doing with people there, but that may be more because of their ages.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I467 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbog (Nov 24, 2015)

darent said:


> what's not to like skiing with a  damn fine ,smokin hot, fast skiing lady, shut up and ski.try and keep up then Apre'



+1
Ah Ha...I like KevinF's inside hand touching the snow and I would guess that ss20 meant...ski the tree lines _BEFORE_ you two visit the pub for a few...(_ROTFL_)
Try some of those slalom-turn exercises on ~80% inside ski...or something, or did you buy those Gypseys? (lol)  
Just have some fun..  You know the line..._What Happens at Okemo Stays at Okemo_!...or is that Vegas?


----------



## frapcap (Nov 25, 2015)

Have a couple of beers, leave one of your skis at the bottom of the hill and practice carving on one ski all the way down. Repeat on alternating feet until you fall too much/you need another beer.


----------



## redwinger (Nov 25, 2015)

benski said:


> Have you ever skied ripcord at sugarbush at the end of the day?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Yeah, when it's bumped up it's tough, but I'd imagine someone that doesn't like bumps isn't going to ski that anyway.


----------



## cdskier (Nov 25, 2015)

redwinger said:


> Yeah, when it's bumped up it's tough, but I'd imagine someone that doesn't like bumps isn't going to ski that anyway.



I interpreted benski's comment as referring to it being scraped off and "firm" thus being challenging without bumps...


----------



## HowieT2 (Nov 26, 2015)

cdskier said:


> I interpreted benski's comment as referring to it being scraped off and "firm" thus being challenging without bumps...



This.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 26, 2015)

White Nitro and Gondi Line at Sugarloaf would be similar examples.

In fact they might be the best examples of groomed trails in New England that have a bit of pucker factor


----------



## Bostonian (Nov 26, 2015)

I am going to come out and say it - I am going to Okemo on Saturday... And yes I will have fun... kinda...  cheap lift ticket + $10 discount from liftopia = slOkemo day!


----------



## manhattanskier (Nov 27, 2015)

Okemo is the kind of place you take your significant other who can barely ski and make them feel great. If you can turn and make a full stop, you have already graduated to anything else. I am happy k am not the only person who thought the "glades" we're the biggest scam ever lol


----------



## billski (Nov 27, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Simon says don't ski Okemo.  There, now you have a reason.


LOL, but that's a pretty potent reason!!!


----------



## billski (Nov 27, 2015)

You guys are too funny, AND you make some excellent points.   The ones about good company are one reason I'll ski at places like Mt. Cranmore, BW or Okemo.   But would I sacrifice one Ski-VT voucher on Okemo?  That rips at my heart, which is why I posed the question, about why I should not.    

I agree, you can always find something fun to do.  When it's wall to wall groomed, when my friends insist I ski Gondolier at Stowe I do as you guys suggest.  Click into my SL skis (70 under foot), and just carve GS turns from wall to wall at mach schnell speed.  Knuckle dragging and sometimes shoulder dragging (which can be exhilarating from time to time) can be fun, but I'm at the point where I'm not skiing to get better, just skiing to have fun and enjoy this short life.

Back in the day, I used to ski Okemo a lot, when it was all poma lifts, grass and rocks poked through and the trails were narrow.  Ice was alway present, but all those obstacles could be overcome  That was challenging, and that's all I ever expected skiing to be.  We'd ski open to close, and sleep like bears.  Okemo ain't nothing like I remember.

I'm sure we all know people who never, ever get beyond the beginner, or the PC term "lower intermediate" or "advancing intermediate" for their entire life.  But for them, it seem less about the skiing and more about the social aspects.  Of course I'm a snow snob,and that's why God made MRG, Sugarbush, Stowe and Jay in the Northeast.  I'm not trying to dump on Okemo at all.  Different strokes for different folks.    The lady friend has no problems kicking back on a groomer while I'm off on some near-suicide mission.  But I just don't see much at Okemo that would keep me entertained.   I am usually entertained for about 1 on 2 minutes on some challenging stuff, then it just feels like a excruiating long runout back to the lift.   

Regardless, that's for the discussion.   It's galvanized in my mind the better approach is to convince her that other, more challenging places have a lot of great groomers, plus plenty of stuff for me to play in.


----------



## rocks860 (Nov 27, 2015)

manhattanskier said:


> Okemo is the kind of place you take your significant other who can barely ski and make them feel great. If you can turn and make a full stop, you have already graduated to anything else. I am happy k am not the only person who thought the "glades" we're the biggest scam ever lol



Exactly, I took my gf there who had just started snowboarding and she felt awesome about conquering Jackson gore


----------



## Madroch (Nov 28, 2015)

Often ski it early season- they seem to do okay despite latitude and elevation working against them.. Lapped the bubble yesterday for 20 runs-  good terrain to work out the kinks and get the legs back into it...


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 28, 2015)

billski said:


> But would I sacrifice one Ski-VT voucher on Okemo?  That rips at my heart, which is why I posed the question, about why I should not.




Sunday 1/31 Okemo $49 with your CSC club card from Sterling


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 28, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> Sunday 1/31 Okemo $49 with your CSC club card from Sterling



Why wait that long? Okemo Fri. 12/11 $42, Sat. 12/12 $46. Lot's of other dates throughout the season for ski club/ council members.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 28, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Why wait that long? Okemo Fri. 12/11 $42, Sat. 12/12 $46. Lot's of other dates throughout the season for ski club/ council members.



i'd go later for better conditions, pre-christmas can be a crap shoot.  i don't have it in front of me but i think 1/31 was the first weekend post  christmas.


----------



## KevinF (Nov 30, 2015)

billski said:


> I agree, you can always find something fun to do.  When it's wall to wall groomed, when my friends insist I ski Gondolier at Stowe I do as you guys suggest.  Click into my SL skis (70 under foot), and just carve GS turns from wall to wall at mach schnell speed.



Why are you making GS turns on SL skis?  :wink:


----------



## tnt1234 (Nov 30, 2015)

The only time I've skied Okemo was when my kids were very young.  Like 5 and 7 I think...We pulled them out of school, had the place to ourselves, and got 8" the day we arrived and 12 two nights later.  

Given the kids age, we couldn't stray too far from Jackson Gore with out them in tow.  So I skied jackson Gore stuff, there are a couple of tree runs there, and there were bumps everywhere in the new snow.  It wasn't steep, but you know, in fresh snow, anything is fun....We had a really nice time though.  I think the kids would be bored there now though.


----------



## tnt1234 (Nov 30, 2015)

Having said that, we might end up there for a day over X-mas break if Magic isn't open...


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 1, 2015)

I will refrain from giving an opinion until we see a picture of this smoking hot friend.


----------



## billski (Dec 1, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> Sunday 1/31 Okemo $49 with your CSC club card from Sterling


  I'm afraid that's when 450 of my closest club friends will be in attendance!  Another reason NOT to ski.


----------



## billski (Dec 1, 2015)

KevinF said:


> Why are you making GS turns on SL skis?  :wink:


  You guys are worse than attorneys!


----------



## billski (Dec 1, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> I will refrain from giving an opinion until we see a picture of this smoking hot friend.


Umm, I said "smokin fast skier"


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 1, 2015)

billski said:


> Umm, I said "smokin fast skier"



Well nevermind then! Okemo is a waste of money. Save your money and ski the groomers at Bromley. You won't know the difference other than your wallet being a little thicker.


----------



## cdskier (Dec 1, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> Well nevermind then! Okemo is a waste of money. Save your money and ski the groomers at Bromley. You won't know the difference other than your wallet being a little thicker.



Hah...I totally misread that original post as well. All these pages of this post I've been thinking the wrong thing!


----------



## spiderpig (Dec 6, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> Well nevermind then! Okemo is a waste of money. Save your money and ski the groomers at Bromley. You won't know the difference other than your wallet being a little thicker.



Bromley doesn't do nearly as good a job and they have one real glade. One!


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 6, 2015)

Don't know if it was mentioned in this thread yet but another reason not to ski Okemo is they charge $8 for bag storage. DHS mentioned this in another thread.


----------



## Madroch (Dec 6, 2015)

I think they also have free bins... Or else I used them without paying....


----------



## dlague (Dec 6, 2015)

There are plenty of places to put your bag for free upstairs!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 6, 2015)

There are the free cubbies upstairs......with signs everywhere warning of theft, which is a legitimate problem at Okemo.

As a kid we had two bags stolen  from the base lodge.  Nothing valuable in those bags, just shoes and our lunch.  Following the second episode we started bringing our bag up to the Sugarhouse lodge after booting up for the day.

As mentioned prior, almost always kids from Springfield.  Pretty much weekly there'd be articles in the Black River Tribune of people getting arrested for either stealing bags and skis from the mountain or from local shops.


----------



## JoeB-Z (Dec 7, 2015)

Okemo has a new locker/changing room downstairs in the main lodge. It is really quite nice with free bag storage. As everyone says, the terrain is sad. There is literally no expert skiing. I went on Sunday because they have a food drive twice a year and a ticket is $39. I did lots of laps, no lines. The new RFID system works well but the transducers are placed too high for kids. The place is really well run with excellent staff. Next week sister mountain Sunapee is $35 on Sunday with 5 food items for additional cheap boring skiing.


----------



## dlague (Dec 7, 2015)

JoeB-Z said:


> Okemo has a new locker/changing room downstairs in the main lodge. It is really quite nice with free bag storage. As everyone says, the terrain is sad. There is literally no expert skiing. I went on Sunday because they have a food drive twice a year and a ticket is $39. I did lots of laps, no lines. The new RFID system works well but the transducers are placed too high for kids. The place is really well run with excellent staff. Next week sister mountain Sunapee is $35 on Sunday with 5 food items for additional cheap boring skiing.



I take Okemo for cruising and can have fun with it.  We often ski South Face, Glades Peak and Quantum lifts.  As far as Sunapee - no thanks!


----------



## spiderpig (Dec 7, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> There are the free cubbies upstairs......with signs everywhere warning of theft, which is a legitimate problem at Okemo.
> 
> As a kid we had two bags stolen  from the base lodge.  Nothing valuable in those bags, just shoes and our lunch.  Following the second episode we started bringing our bag up to the Sugarhouse lodge after booting up for the day.
> 
> As mentioned prior, almost always kids from Springfield.  Pretty much weekly there'd be articles in the Black River Tribune of people getting arrested for either stealing bags and skis from the mountain or from local shops.



I guess I'm lucky to have never had anything stolen for as many times as I've been there, and when younger mostly leaving stuff upstairs at the main base.


----------



## dlague (Dec 7, 2015)

spiderpig said:


> I guess I'm lucky to have never had anything stolen for as many times as I've been there, and when younger mostly leaving stuff upstairs at the main base.



same here


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 7, 2015)

spiderpig said:


> I guess I'm lucky to have never had anything stolen for as many times as I've been there, and when younger mostly leaving stuff upstairs at the main base.



I'm sure that's the case with many folks.  I just know it was a big problem when my folks had a place in town from 88-2002.  We had our house broken into three times during that stretch as well.


----------



## Whitey (Dec 7, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm sure that's the case with many folks.  I just know it was a big problem when my folks had a place in town from 88-2002.  We had our house broken into three times during that stretch as well.



I had a bag stolen from Stratton about 4 yrs ago.   I couldn't believe someone took it.   It was a baseball player's style backpack that I bought at a sports authority for like $30 (my kid's boots were still small so that bag was better size than a full blown boot bag).    All it had in it was 2 pairs of shoes, some spare googles/gloves/hats.  Nothing that would be valuable to anyone but us.    Worst part was that when we were gearing up that morning I had already stashed my bag but forget to put my shoes in it.  So I shoved my shoes into my kid's bag.   So when they stole my kid's bag - they got my shoes too.    We were driving home after skiing so I had to drive home in my socks.    When I had to stop for gas - I had to put my ski boots back on.    Got some weird looks from people as I was standing there pumping gas in my ski boots.     I hate the people who stole my kids bag. . .


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 7, 2015)

Whitey said:


> I had a bag stolen from Stratton about 4 yrs ago.   I couldn't believe someone took it.   It was a baseball player's style backpack that I bought at a sports authority for like $30 (my kid's boots were still small so that bag was better size than a full blown boot bag).    All it had in it was 2 pairs of shoes, some spare googles/gloves/hats.  Nothing that would be valuable to anyone but us.    Worst part was that when we were gearing up that morning I had already stashed my bag but forget to put my shoes in it.  So I shoved my shoes into my kid's bag.   So when they stole my kid's bag - they got my shoes too.    We were driving home after skiing so I had to drive home in my socks.    When I had to stop for gas - I had to put my ski boots back on.    Got some weird looks from people as I was standing there pumping gas in my ski boots.     I hate the people who stole my kids bag. . .



Should have taken your liners out and walk around in those. A little better than the whole boot. That sucks when shit gets stolen.


----------

